
Data breaches up 100% in 2019 over 2018 - trango
2019 saw more than double the data breaches in 2018. Are data breaches increasing that rapidly or are we just getting better at identifying them?
======
craftinator
I'd like to remind HN that a number of US politicians and institutions are
currently laying the ground work for making the use of strong cryptography
illegal. If they succeed, will we see an increase or a decrease in the number
of sensitive data breaches? Here's a short list of the anti crypto nuts, feel
free to add on: James Comey (FBI Director) Christopher Wray (FBI Director)
William Barr (Attorney General) Ted Lieu (Rep California) Blake Farenthold
(Rep Texas)

Remember their names when you vote!

------
ericalexander0
Catalog of breaches here:
[https://ericalexander.org/SecurityBreach/#/](https://ericalexander.org/SecurityBreach/#/)

~~~
buboard
since GDPR went in effect (mid-2018) there are consequences for not reporting
breaches, and it's evident in the data. Would be interesting to have a geo
breakdown

------
notlukesky
Which source is that?

And one can posit that unknown data breaches are up 900%

~~~
AshwinDurairaj
Agree with you, it's impossible to compare numbers of data breaches. It's
possible to compare reported data breaches, but every source is different, as
its almost impossible to collate every single one reported or known.

------
askafriend
Are the breaches up or do we have better detection and reporting?

